# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  नारियल तेल है मधुमेह का इलाज !

## miss.dabangg

*एक अमेरिकी चकित्सक ने गहन खोजों से साबित किया है कि नारियल तेल का नियमित  सेवन करने से मधुमेह रोगियों कि सभी समस्याएं सुलझ सकती हैं. मधुमेह रोगी  दो प्रकार के हैं. एक का स्वादु पिंड या पेनक्रिया खराब होने के कारण  इन्सुलन नहीं बना पता और दुसरे प्रकार के रोगियों के कोष इंसुलिन को ग्रहण  नहीं कर पाते. मधुमेह के रोगी के कोष इंसुलिन रेजिस्टेंट होजाने  और  इंसुलिन को ग्रहण न करने के कारण ग्लूकोज़ या शर्करा  ऊर्जा में परिवर्तित  नहीं पाती. ऊर्जा या आहार के अभाव में रोगी के कोष मरने लगते हैं. यही कारण  है कि मधुमेह रोगी को कोई भी अन्य रोग होने पर खतरनाक स्थिति बन जाती है ,  क्योंकि उसके कोष तो आहार के अभाव में पहले ही मर रहे होते हैं ऊपर से नए  रोग के कारण मरने वाले कोशों कि मुरम्मत का काम आ जाता है जो कि शारीर का  दुर्बल तंत्र कर नहीं पाता. ऐसे में नारियल का तेल सुनिश्चित समाधान के रूप  में काम करता है.*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*खोज के अनुसार यह तेल बिना पित्त के ही पचने लगता है जबकि अन्य तेल अमाशय  में पित्त के साथ मिल कर पचना शुरू करते हैं. नारियल-तेल बिना पित्त के  सीधा लीवर में पहुँच जाता है और वहाँ से रक्त प्रवाह में और स्नायु कोशों  में ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ के रूप में पहुच कर ऊर्जा कि पूर्ति करता है. यह  ‘कैटोंन बोडीज़’ अत्यंत शक्तिशाली ढंग से नवीन कोशों का निर्माण करती हैं  जिसके कारण शर्करा या  इंसुलिन आदि दवाओं की ज़रूरत ही नहीं रह जाती. पसर  आवश्यक है कि पहले चल रही दवाएं धीरे-धीरे बंद कि जाए और टेस्ट द्वारा  परिणाम लगातार देखे जाएँ. नारियल तेल से नवीन कोष बनने लगते हैं तथा शरीर  की रोग निरोधक शक्ति पूरी तरह से काम करने लगती है जिसके कारण सभी रोग  स्वतः ठीक होने में सहायता मिलती है.*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*केवल मधुमेह ही नहीं एल्ज़िमर, मिर्गी, अधरंग, हार्ट अटैक, चोट आदि के कारण  मर चुके कोष भी पुनः बनने लगते हैं तथा ये असाध्य समझे जाने वाले रोग भी  ठीक होते हैं. जिस चिकित्सक ने यह शोध किया उनके पिता एल्ज़िमर्ज्स डिजीज  के रोगी थे. वे केवल नारियल के तेल के प्रयोग से पुरी  तरह ठीक होगये. इसके  बाद उन्होंने इसी प्रकार के कई रोगियों का सफल इलाज किया.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*बहुत ही सुन्दर सूत्र हे आप का और आप की जानकारी भी ..*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*चिकित्सा के लिए एक दिन में लगभग ४५ मी.ली. नारियल तेल का प्रयोग किया जाना  चिहिए जो कि उत्तर भारतीयों के लिया थोड़ा कठिन है. वैसे भी शुरुआत केवल  एक चम्मच से करते हुए धीरे-धीरे मात्रा बढानी चाहिए अन्यथा पाचन बिगड़ सकता  है. भोजन में इसकी गंध उत्तर भारतीय अधिक सहन नहीं कर पाते. दाल, सब्जी  में कच्चा डालकर या तड़के के रूप में इसका प्रयोग किया जा सकता है.  मिठाईयों में भी इसका प्रयोग प्रचलित है जो कि बुरा नहीं लगता. मीठे के साथ  खाना सरल भी लगता है. पर मधुमेह के रोगी को मीठे से परहेज़ तो करना ही  होगा. इसका एक समाधान यह हो सकता है कि दिन में ३-४ बार सूखे या कच्चे  नारियल का नियमित प्रयोग अपनी पाचन क्षमता के अनुसार किया जाए. गर्मियों  में ध्यान देना होगा कि अधिक प्रयोग से गर्म प्रभाव न हो. सावधानी से  प्रयोग करते-करते मात्रा की सीमा समाझ आ जाती है. एक उल्लेखनीय बात यह है  कि दक्षिण भारतीय लोग नारियल की चटनी गर्मियों में भी दही में पीस कर बनाते  हैं और पर्याप्त मात्रा में इसका प्रयोग करते हैं. अतः दही में पीस कर बनी  नारियल की चटनी का प्रयोग तो गर्मियों के मौसम में भी आराम से किया जा  सकता है. मारता पर्याप्त होनी चाहिए. रात को दही के प्रयोग से परहेज़ करना  चाहिए.*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*पर आजकल के हालत में अब बात इतनी सीधी-सरल नहीं रह गयी है. तेल  विषाक्त हो सकता है.*
*  	बाज़ार में उपलब्ध नारियल, सरसों, तिल, बादाम, जैतून के तेल विषाक्त हो  सकते हैं. आजकत इन तेलों को निकालने के लिए दबाव प्रकिरिया या संपीडन नहीं  किया जाता. एक रसायन का इस्तेमाल व्यापक रूप से तिलहन उद्योग में हो रहा  है. यह ”हेक्सेन” नामक रसायन बीजों में से तेल को अलग कर देता है. हवा में  इसकी थोड़ी उपस्थिति भी स्नायु कोशों को नष्ट करने लगती है. इसके खाए जाने  पर जो विषाक्त प्रभाव होते हैं, उनपर तो अभी खोज ही नहीं हुई है पर  वैज्ञानिकों का अनुमान है कि सूंघने  से दस गुना अधिक इसके खाए जाने  के दुष्प्रभाव  होंगे. यह रसायन न्यूरो टोक्सिक है, शरीर के कोशों को हानि  पहुंचाता है, अनेक असाध्य और गंभीर रोगों का जनक है. वैसे  भी यह प्रोटीन  में से फैट्स को अलग कर देता है. स्पष्ट है कि यह हमारे शरीर के मेद या  चर्बी को चूस कर बाहर निकाल देगा जो न जाने कितने भयावह रोगों का कारण   बनेगा या बन रहा है. इन तथ्यों को हमसे छुपा कर रखा गया है और इस रसायन का  प्रयोग बिना किसी रुकावट बड़े स्तर पर हो रहा है. एक बात अच्छी है कि गरम  करने पर इस इस रसायन के अधिकाँश अंश उड़ जाते हैं. किन्तु यह अभी तक अज्ञात  है कि इस रसायन के संपर्क में आने के बाद फैट्स  कि संरचना में कोई विकार  तो नहीं आजाते ?*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*अतः ज़रूरी है कि हम बाजारी तेलों का प्रयोग अच्छी तरह गर्म करने के बाद ही  करें. मालिश आदि से पहले भी तेल को गर्म करने के बाद ठंडा करके प्रयोग में  लाना उचित रहेगा.इसके इलावा हेक्सेन के हानिकारक प्रभावों के बारे में  लोगों को और सरकारी तंत्र को जागृत करने की ज़रूरत है.. इतना तो हम मान कर  चलें कि शासनकर्ता अधिकारी और नेता भी विषैले तेल खा कर मरना नहीं चाहते.  उन्हें वास्तविकता की जानकारी ही नहीं है. वे केवल अपने क्षूद्र स्वार्थों  को साधनें में मग्न हैं और अपने साथ-साथ सबके विनाश में सहायक बन रहे हैं.  वास्तविकता जान लेने पर वे भी इस विष के व्यापार को रोकनें में सहयोगी  सिद्ध होने लगेंगे. कुशलता और धैर्य से प्रयास करने के इलावा और कोई मार्ग  नहीं.*

----------


## miss.dabangg

*दैनिक जीवन में विष निवारक वस्तुओं का प्रयोग थोड़ी मात्रा में करते रहें  जिस से बचाव होता रहे. गिलोय, घीक्वार, पीपल, तुलसी पत्र, बिलपत्री, नीम,  कढीपत्ता, पुनर्नवा, श्योनाक आदि सब या जो-जो भी मिले उन का प्रयोग भिगो कर  या पका कर यथासंभव रोज़ थोड़ी मात्रा में करें. यदि ये सब या इनमें से कोई  सामग्री न मिले तो स्वामी रामदेव जी का ‘सर्व कल्प क्वाथ’ दैनिक प्रयोग  करें.*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बढिया जानकारी है

----------


## miss.dabangg

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/repu...ation&p=184605

----------


## munmun babita

http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&sou...oiXSiQ&cad=rja

----------


## munmun babita

मेने इन सब लेखक का नाम क्या बोल दिया की मुझे लगातार नेगेटिव मिलने लगे अच्छा हे आज पता चला दबंग जी तो नेगेटिव देने मैं और दिलवाने मैं बहुत ही समजदार हे

----------

